
Irish court orders alleged Silk Road admin to be extradited to US - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/irish-court-orders-alleged-silk-road-admin-to-be-extradited-to-us/
======
HoopleHead
Ireland. The only country in the world that sucks American dick, harder than
Britain does.

Fucking nauseating.

